# 1994 Coachman Santara



## BobC (Sep 19, 2017)

I am new to the diesel pusher world and have several questions, but the first thing I need to get help with is the front air bags. I purchased this unit last week, I test drove it a very short distance and found it drove well, the engine ran great and shifted fine. The area had a large construction project going on and I did not take it very far as I did not want to have trouble getting back to the owners place. Anyway when we finally struck a deal a few days later I went and picked it up, I live approximately 120 mile from the pickup point. As I left the site the unit drove well, it seemed a little slow but I think it was just me expecting a fast diesel pickup, silly me laugh laugh. As I'm driving home about 50 miles into the trip the MH seemed to start to ride very hard going down the road. As the trip progressed it got worse and I was bounced and slammed up and down so bad I had to stop and take a break.  I did make it home but WOW what a ride. I have looked to see if I can find anything that seems to be wrong with the front end and do not see anything that looks broken, I do see a pair of air bags ( see photo ) in the rear area of the leaf springs and they are completely flat. But to be fair the MH is parked a slight slope and this is the highest end. While looking at the leaf springs I did notice that the rear spring shackles ( see photo ) are flattened out against the frame to the rear of the springs. I can not find any manuals with this coach and I'm trying to figure out the air system with out a clue. Any help or suggestions would be great, By the way this is a Spartan Chassis, I have called them and found out they do not carry manuals on MH's this old.
Any suggestions, please.

Thanks from a new member


----------



## BobC (Sep 25, 2017)

I still could use some help but I have discovered some things that may help with an answer from any of you. I have inspected and searched the underside of this coach to find out there are no auto air leveling devices on the front of this Coachman/Spartan DP. I was able to follow the airlines  from the airbags directly to a small air gauge with a double throw switch mounted to the bottom of the dash. The switch is connected to a set of air relays attached to a airline from the main air tank. I found that the switch and replays had no power to them and traced the wiring back to the main batteries, I discovered that the fused wire had been disconnected at the battery. I reattached the wire and I can now add air to the front airbags, thank goodness I thought the bags were bad. Is there any reason why the coach would have this system and not a self leveling system? Can a self leveling system be installed in place of this? Would anyone have a diagram on how this should be installed?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2017)

possible that the air bags were after market.  Yes air ride systems can be added.  Just goggle it.  Will be expensive


----------

